# Need an idea for group!!!



## angiejade (Oct 20, 2003)

Hi all. Ok, so my 2 girlfriends and I are all dressing up as a group, but we have NO idea what to be! We want something very sexy but cute, and distinguishable.... please help! Thanks!![8D]


----------



## Toepincher (Jan 23, 2004)

Well, 
First I thought about this : A judge and 2 lawyers 1 good and 1 bad.

Another is this : Batgirl,Catwoman,and Poison Ivy.

You could dress up as construction workers (hard hats,work belts, bib overalls and tank tops)[] [^] you could do cat calls and whistle at all the guys you run into (vise versa role) 

Cow girls are another you could get away with or horse jockeys... You could use those little kids pony sticks. 

Military is another. Army, Navy, AirForce, Marine [] Dress as a pin up from the 40's era.  [^]

I know I have more but can't think straight right now. Very tired. [V]

Toepincher [xx(]

"The thought of Halloween is always there ..... even when it rains."


----------



## Toepincher (Jan 23, 2004)

[:I][:I][:I][:I][:I][:I][:I][:I][:I][:I][:I][:I][:I][:I][:I][:I][:I]

Well, I guess this was a little late for these women. I just was the date this was posted. LOL LOL LOL  

Oh well .......... 

Toepincher [xx(]

"The thought of Halloween is always there ..... even when it rains."


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

can't ever have too many ideas posted, late or not.

HHH


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

How about dressing as "Flies", all speaking Spanish?
Talk about "Sexy!"

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------

